
Why Was Winter in Venture Capital Funding So Short? - mathattack
https://bothsidesofthetable.com/why-was-winter-in-venture-capital-funding-so-short-40138f426f39#.4bd84vr33
======
tqkxzugoaupvwqr
> It was only a year ago that many in the Venture Capital industry were
> predicting that “winter was coming” and to be fair the author of this post
> was chief amongst them.

The author already mispredicted the future once. Why should his new analysis
be trusted now?

~~~
mathattack
An author who fesses up to a mistake is more credible than one who doubles
down on it, or pretends that it didn't happen.

Very few pundits are intellectually honest enough to look at their history.
They make their name on being loud. Pundits (and VCs, journalists, doctors,
etc) who do check their work become better for it.

